# Shot some plowing video



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Shot just a few min of some plowing video 



Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Good video! I subbed


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I did one the other night too. First time, came out a little dark.


----------

